# mild cramping around 16/17 weeks



## Sciencegal

Has anyone experienced mild cramping around 16 weeks or so. it feels like one consistent menstrual cramp on my left side. it isn't stabbing pain, but is very dull and hasn't gone away in hours. is this normal? i don't have bleeding, but am feeling light-headed. i would normally call the Dr, but today is a holiday... anyone have this type of experience?


----------



## syberspaced

I could have posted that myself. Just today, lower left and sometimes lower right side of abdomen. I'm in the limbo phase and don't feel movement, the cramps freak me out. I have a scan on Tuesday and am going to be scared to look.


----------



## Sciencegal

syberspaced said:


> I could have posted that myself. Just today, lower left and sometimes lower right side of abdomen. I'm in the limbo phase and don't feel movement, the cramps freak me out. I have a scan on Tuesday and am going to be scared to look.

Best of luck with your scan! are you going to find out gender? i've been feeling the baby move, but not today. a little scary, but i don't want to overreact and run to the emergency room.


----------



## syberspaced

I want to find out gender, I have this scan on Tuesday and amnio on Friday. Between the 2 hopefully I get the answer! I hope your cramping subsides, I know mine is driving me crazy. :/ I'm being a couch potato and swilling water, lying down seems to help. Keep us posted!


----------



## MommaDucky

I've been having a lot of cramping the past couple days. I'm 17wks tomorrow and have an OB apt so I'll talk to her about it. But I'm also have a ton of ligament pain! Its horrible, but the cramping worries me esp with my miscarriage history.


----------



## cathbetty

I'm also 17weeks and have been having mild dull cramping, and it goes round into my back as well. Hard not to worry about it and I don't want to go to the doctors in case it is nothing to worry about. I'm drinking plenty of water and trying to take it easy- hard when I'm meant to be working 40hrs a week!


----------



## holidaysan

Ive had exactly that. Did worry me but its gone now. I think it's just stretching

xx


----------



## Sciencegal

I asked my dr at yesterday's check-up. Mine is "positional" meaning the pain subsides when i am in different positions (i.e., lying on my side vs. sitting or standing). He confirmed that it was just stretching, likely round ligament pain. He also said that dehydration makes them worse. With this heat wave, even if we feel like we are drinking a lot it probably isn't enough.


----------



## Charlie5

I had af like cramping today (26w) and had it with son too - was told it was stretching, it comes and goes as the baby grows I guess and moves about :)


----------



## 1eighty

Huh... I have this right now. Thanks for putting my mind at ease!


----------



## MrsEngland

Just sounds like everything stretching out hun :)


----------

